# Non-MAC Brush Recommendations



## cougargirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I am just starting to build a brush collection and cannot really afford MAC brushes at this time. I was wondering if anyone has any must have non-MAC brush recommendations. I would really appreciate any and all opinions. Thank you!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 15, 2009)

Essence of Beauty Brushes from CVS
Revlon Brushes from WalMart.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 15, 2009)

sonia kashuk brushes!  they're available at target.  I have 2 187 dupes from her, they're $12.99 each.  i love her brushes!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 15, 2009)

I second both of those posts ^^ I also had pretty good luck with some of the elf studio line.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 15, 2009)

I get my brushes at the craft store! They are the same shape/sizes/materials as makeup brushes and they are a little cheaper!


----------



## lauraglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the Sigma brushes from Sigma they make great MAC brush dupes, some of them I even prefer over my MAC brushes.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 15, 2009)

I love Eco Tools and Revlon the most, I don't know if you have them available, but GOSH do great MAC dupes for the 239 and the 219.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 15, 2009)

The Everyday Minerals' brushes are the most soft that I ever used. Really good stuff! (but for eye brushes, I rather recommend the MAC ones. They're expensive, but you get what you pay for).


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 15, 2009)

ALL the Ecotools brushes.

I can't wrap my head around HOW AWESOME these are. Inexpensive, yet suuuper soft, AND eco-friendly. 

Love the powder brush for finishing/translucent powder, and bronzer! Blush brush is dense, fluffy, and soft. Retractable kabuki is perfect for traveling! Angled liner brush is firm, wide, and thin - lovely.


----------



## misha5150 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_ALL the Ecotools brushes.

I can't wrap my head around HOW AWESOME these are. Inexpensive, yet suuuper soft, AND eco-friendly. 

Love the powder brush for finishing/translucent powder, and bronzer! Blush brush is dense, fluffy, and soft. Retractable kabuki is perfect for traveling! Angled liner brush is firm, wide, and thin - lovely._

 
I totally agree!! They're awesome!!!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 16, 2009)

i second the essence of beauty brush reccomendations. but the best MAC alternative i have found is the smashbox brushes, i get them for 9.99$ on allcosmeticswholesale.com which is such a bargain as there retail price is muchh higher - they are excellent quality!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk, Eco Tools, craft brushes and the well known brush set at Costco (I can't remember the brand though).

Sonia Kashuk and Eco Tools are super soft. Purchasing a set is always a great buy.  And Ulta frequently has sales on Eco Tools. 

Craft brush are sometimes a pain to browse through b/c the store may not have a good stock and OR your not sure how dense or fluffy of a brush would be good.  The best brushes from craft stores is the _Maxine Mop by Loew Cornell_ (they have a purple handle).  Sizes range from small to really big.  I cant remember what size but one is very close to MAC 239.  For under $4, its definitly worth it.  Also, many craft stores (I got to Michaels) have coupons.  This paticular brush took me a few weeks to find.

Last but not least, the Costco set! It even includes a stippling brush (similar to MAC 187), about 6 brushes, mirror and bag... it's a great deal. Around $20; someone correct me if I'm wrong.  If you dont have a Costco card, hunt down someone who has one.


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauraglou* 

 
_I love the Sigma brushes from Sigma they make great MAC brush dupes, some of them I even prefer over my MAC brushes._

 
I totally second that!


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 17, 2009)

My fave non-MAC brushes are from Studio Tools (from Target), Essence of Beauty (from CVS), POSH (from KMart) and Revlon (from WalMart but my Walmart doesn't have a wide selection).  Oh and paint brushes from craft stores are awesome too.


----------



## Skura (Dec 17, 2009)

Lumiere cosmetics brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worth every penny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Coastal scent has some good brushes for eye-shadowing (avoid pink collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Zephyra (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a bunch of Crown brushes from the Italian Badger and Studio Line.  I think you have to order $25 minimum and the shipping is around $7 and you have to deal with their weird website, and calling them during business hours to verify your order and give your credit card number over the phone, but most of the brushes are under $5 and are decent quality.   There are some other threads on Crown.  I love the synthetic brushes and many of the eye brushes are pretty good as well.  My favorites:

IB103 Flat Bronzer - for applying powder foundation
IB106 Angle Blush
IB119/C200 Deluxe Crease - for applying crease colors lightly for daytime/for blending (the C139 is comparable and a little stiffer)
IB116/C138 Round Tapered Crease - more of a pencil brush
IB111 Round Angle Blender - can't see from the photos, but it's a doe foot shape and is my favorite blending brush of the moment

The whole C170-series, but particularly the C170-4, which is the perfect size for concealing blemishes

C217 Bent Liner - omg makes gel liner so much easier
C250-0 for really precise lines

R105/R106 retractable lip brushes - if you have lip palettes, these are the bomb.  You can put a bunch of lipstick on your brush, retract it, and put it in your purse for an evening out...then you're not stuck carrying the whole palette. They're pretty elegant, too. 

The spoolies, lash combs, etc. are super cheap.  

The C313, allegedly their MAC 187 dupe, is super cheap and works to apply light, diffuse layers of powders, but it's not as thick or as sturdy (or as beautiful) as the 187.  I've heard it's the same one sold by Coastal Scents.  I think you could get the same effect or close to it, but I have never actually tried because I always reach for my 187 instead. 

I have not been impressed with their kabukis or other brush lines, but you can get quite a few brushes for ~$30!  I have duplicates of all of my favorite brushes, which saves me time on brush washing because I wash them all at once at the end of the week.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 18, 2009)

The majority of my brushes are not MAC brushes. I have tested a lot of brushes this year. Results: The Glam Shack: Make Up Brushes Review


----------



## moonlit (Dec 27, 2009)

Try adesign.I like their concealer brush.


----------



## crashingg (Dec 27, 2009)

i always use my sonia kashuk brushes, studio tools brushes, and these nordstrom rack brushes!

here are the ones i use constantly

sonia kashuk: angled eyeliner brush, blending brush (both have white handles)

studio tools (target brand): dual-finish brush (similar to mac 187--but way cheaper usually somewhere from $6-$10), smudge brush (so versatile. you can smudge eyeliner, use on lower lashline, do detail work, even pack on color!), eyeliner brush (it's so thin!), larger eyeshadow brush

nordstroms rack: i'm not too sure of the brand actually, but these come in sets. i can't find them online either :/ but at my nordstroms rack there are sets with white bristles and brown ones--get the brown ones! i really like the eyebrushes, the face brushes suck.

also my local tj maxx has been selling some cheap face brushes lately that are actually really nice and soft, but they're some random brand ones.




if you were thinking of buying online, i've heard a lot of great things about sigma brushes, elf brushes, and coastal scents brushes, but i personally haven't bought any. there are a lot of reviews on makeupalley.com

hope i was helpful!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 28, 2009)

I was turned onto crown by an acquaintance who does makeup for film. I get all my brushes there, fantastic quality and prices.


----------



## cougargirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your wonderful and helpful suggestions! I have recently rediscovered my love of makeup, which has proven to be both fun and expensive. I hope you are each having the fabulous holidays you deserve.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

ELF studio brushes are highly praised, and are about 3 quid per piece. And Ecotools, as the girls have already said


----------



## YLQ (Jun 21, 2010)

*If you have a WalMart near you, get you some of these. They are inexpensive and oh so soft.






IIRC the 4 brush set was $11.99, the powder brush was $5.99, the angled blush brush was $6.99 and the duo fiber brush was $4.99.*


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good reviews about Eco Tools!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 22, 2010)

Non-MAC brushes I love the bent eyeliner brush from Sonia Kashuk at Target. Every Sonia Kashuk brush I have I really like, she always has a set out too and they go on sale/clearance when they are ready to bring in new packaging for a set. 

Also love the bronzing blush by Ecotools available at Ulta. (I use this to apply setting powder). Very soft and a steal at 12 dollars.

I have also bought a brush yet at Costco for like 20-25 bucks that came with a TON of brushes. This sounds like it would be great for you although I don't know if they offer this all of the time or seasonally. It also came with a brush roll which was awesome.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_sonia kashuk brushes! they're available at target. I have 2 187 dupes from her, they're $12.99 each. i love her brushes!_

 
I always recommend SK brushes for those who are on a brush budget.  They are great!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2010)

Sonia Kasuk, Studio Tools and POSH brushes are great options for budget friendly brushes
Quick note the POSH brushes are available at Bed, Bath & Beyond. If you get your hands on their coupons they will be 20% off!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 23, 2010)

if you use mineral foundation, Sephoras mineral brush will make your life!!!


----------

